# Overhaulin'



## Double H (Oct 6, 2008)

I am re-designing my existing site. I do all of my own design, etc. Anyway, here are two ideas. The first one is for my home page. I was thinking of having the image fade random images in and out, perhaps even a welcome text field in a transparent box. Any input, thoughts, love is welcomed.






and this is what the image galleries would look like. The image galleries I create using Banana Album, so they will be in a resizable box which will grow with your browser window width.


----------



## Double H (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, bump. 

It amazes me what gets attention and what does not around here. Some of the, what seems to me, most ridiculous stuff that gets replies...what's the point?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Oct 7, 2008)

i really like it it looks super cool


----------



## Double H (Oct 7, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> i really like it it looks super cool



Hey, Thanks. Why do you like it?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Oct 7, 2008)

its not clutered and it gets to the point and you have some very nice looking pics


----------



## twozero (Oct 7, 2008)

i think it is a really neat and clean layout. i especially like that the navigation is consistent.

personally, i don't like the gray in the top bar for the home page. i would either lighten it up or maybe replace it with white. and for the text to the far right of that bar, i would get rid of. i guess if these are the only things i can come up with, i think you are on the right track for sure! are you going to have any kind of roll-over for the navigation?

as far as replies go, people are more likely to mention the weak or bad points because it is easier to explain why and give some constructive criticism. while a person who likes it may not know exactly why they like it, other than they do. so maybe you should take that as a positive.


----------



## Double H (Oct 10, 2008)

twozero said:


> while a person who likes it may not know exactly why they like it, other than they do. so maybe you should take that as a positive.



I didn't take it as a negative, I just don't feel "I like it" is constructive critique. In my classroom, when we do critiques, I do not allow my students to say "I like it." I require them to tell me WHY they like it, what works about the layout, and how it could possibly be better. Subjective vs objective. I have been doing this stuff for 15+ years, my skin is thick when it comes to other people's views of what I create. Up until this site layout, I have relied on pre-made templates that I stripped apart to look as close to what I want. I now have someone who will help me do EXACTLY what I want in my site layout. So this very important to me because I am starting to book more and more business through my site. I want it to be simple, clean, to the point, and very functional. 
Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## Double H (Oct 10, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> its not clutered and it gets to the point and you have some very nice looking pics



Thanks. That's what I had hoped to hear.


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Oct 11, 2008)

i really like the home page layout and concept. i love the idea of the fading images. one thing that would (personaly) turn my off would be a zoom type effect of the incoming image. simple over laying images would be great.


----------

